# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  ليش ما انخطبت للحين؟؟؟؟ (مسااحة خاااصة لفضفضة العزابيات.)

## آمـــال..

السلام عليكم خواتي سيدات وبنات هالمنتدى الحلوو..

[اليوم كتبت هالموضووع للعزابياات فقط .. عسب نفظفظ لبعظ ونقول الي بخاطرنا من غيير قيوود..يمكن وااايد تكررت مواااضيع تشبه هالموضووع لكن لأنه الأكثر طلباً والأكثر شعبية بين النسااء.. الي هو تأخر الزوااج..
البنت الي ما ندق بابها أو انخطبت وما صار نصييب..هاي المسااحة لج ولي ولنا جمييعاً..

كل وحدة تكتب تجربتها فالحياة وصبرها بإنها تلاقي فارس الأحلام المنتظر..كل وحدة تقول معاناتها وتفضفض عن الي بخاطرها من أماني واحتجاجات وغيره..

وأيضاً الي كانت مثلنا ودعت ربها و عرست تقول لنا خطوات تقربها من رب العالمين بالتفصييييل الممل عسب الكل يطبقها وتاخذ الأجر..

أما الملقوفاات الي معرسات أو مالجاات أو حتى مخطووبات عليهم حظظظظظظر تاام.. يعني لا تدخلن خخخ

يالله تعااالوو...

عن نفسي حبيت أفضفض لكم عن الي يدور فخااااطري ومستغربة منه..( والمفرووض اني ما أشكي همي للناس فقط لرب الناس جل جلاله وعلى سلطانه.). لكن بحكم الفضفضة المكتوومة في القلوب البريئة مثلي ولأنه الوحدة منا ما تقدر تشكي لبشر مثلها حتى أمها أو إختها أو ربيعتها لأنه الموضوع فيه حساسية ومشااعر خجولة مب أي حد يقدر يقولها.. وبما إنه نحنا عالنت يعني محد يشوف الثاني ولا يعرفه يعني خذو راحتكم بالرمسة خخخ..

احم احم..

أنا الحمدلله بنوته حلوة صح سميرة شوي بس الحمدلله عسولة وبالذاات لما أكشخ يمدحون كشختي (قولو ما شاء الله)

بس للأسف للحين ما انخطبت وانا مستغربة من هالشي..
لأنه ربيعااتي وااااايد ينخطبون من أول ما ظهرنا من المدرسة وأسمع كل يوم وحدة مخطووبة..
لا والي متيييينه ما شاء الله ملجتها جريييب والي اسلوووبها خشن ودفش وألفاظها وصخة يتظاربون عليها الخطاااب..
وأنا يحليلي محد دق بابي مع إني الحمدلله قمة في الأدب والدين(أنا ما أمدح عمري لكن ها الي يقولونه الناس).. والجسم صح مب ظعييفة لكن أوكي ..

بس هالسؤااال دووم فبااالي ليش ما انخطبت للحين؟؟؟=(
حتى ساعات ربعي الي معرسات أو بيملجن يرمسوني عالفوون ويسإلوني فلانه انخطبتي والا؟؟ولما أقول لاء يقولون لييييش؟؟؟ (جنهم يعيبون علي أو يعايروني )إهئ إهئ

حتى الواالدة تستغرب لأنه في مرة سرنا عرس وكنا كاااشخاات والحمدلله بيين جمال كل وحدة من خوااتي فعقب إمي قاالت إنتو لييش ما انخطبتو للحين ؟؟الحريم ما فيهم عيووون ؟؟
والله استغربنا كلنا من كلامها بس ما نلومها لأنه ولا وحدة انخطبت منا =( أخاااف يرووح عليينا القطااار =(

ما أقوول غيير الحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حااال .. والله يكتب لي ولكل من مثلي الأزواااج الصالحيين ياارب..

وأنا حاليا مستمرة بالدعااااء الألحااح والستغفاار وكثرة الصلاة على النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وأيضاا قياام اليل.. وكل ما حسيت بيأس أو تأخير أو ملل أستغفر ربي وأقول رب العالمين ما يحب العبد العجول يعني الي يستعيل بالإجابة.. وإن شاء الله الفرج قرييب بإنه تعالى..

[COLOR="Plum"]سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ان لا إله إلا انت أستغفرك واتوب إليك....
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظييم..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## ḆąьЎ

*كل تأخيرة فيها خيرة ^_^*
( وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئاً وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ )

الله يرزقنا جميعاً ع قد نيتنا =)
لاتخلين العرس شي اساسي و24 ساعة تفكرين فيه ^_^
اشغلي وقتج , يلسي وياهلج وتقربي منهم ^^
بيي يوم من الايام بتروحين بيت ريلج وبتفتقدين ذيج الايام ويااهلج خخخخخخخ

=)

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي 

ورب العالمين قدر لنا كل شي في الدنيا لحكمـة

سواء زواج , عزوبية ,, الأرامل ,, المطلقات

مهما كانت الصفـة تبقى مجرد صفات ونحن كيان كرمنـا رب العالمين

وقدرنـا أكبر بكثير من ما تمثله هذه الصفات ^^

أهم شي الإنسان ما يسخط على حاله ويحمـد رب العالمين على كل شي 

و يشوف الموضوع بإيجابية ويبحث عن الزوايا الي تجمل الأمور أكثر ما تقبحها
**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## ŘožἇŁĕӢᵬᾇ ᾤeὧ

آنآ ليش مآنخطبت . . هع لآني كتكوته صغنونه . . بعدني مآفكر ف الريآل والزوآج , 
آلحمدآلله عآإيشه فبيتنآ ويآ هليه . . احسن لوول , تونيً بنوته اموره .. دخلت 18 كح كحً .. 
تبين الصدق . . يآني كم وآحد بعد مآخلصت سكول هآلسنه بس بعدني احس اني مب قد المسؤوليه . 
زين تعترف هههً .. 

يآلله الحمدالله .. لاتستعيلين ولآ حد يستعيل .. النصيب يآي ف الدرب ان شاء الله
لكل بنت مآعرست .. ^^

----------


## اسوم العين

مي توو يختي لين الحيين مانخطبت معنه الكل يمدح جمالي واخلاقي بس سبحان الله 

كله نصيب لو ماخذناه في الدنيا بناخذه في الاخرة

----------


## برستيج دبي

آلحمدلله عــلى كل حــآإل ,

----------


## هبولة راك

*الإستغفار : يا ناس يا عالم الإستغفار


سبب رئيس لأشياء حلوه في حياتنا ...

حاول قد ماتقدر انك ترطب لسانك بالأستغفار

اي وحدة تبى اي شي تتم تستغفر ليل ونهار
وبعدين كل شي له حكمة والله مب رايدلكم الا الخير
والشي الي ماا ينعطى لج الله مخططة لج بالاخير ان شااءالله..وبيعوضج فيه
يارب
..
الله يسعدج دنياا واخره ويسترج..اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين..
تقبلي مروري..|

----------


## شعاع امل

الله كريم

----------


## آمـــال..

> *الإستغفار : يا ناس يا عالم الإستغفار
> 
> 
> سبب رئيس لأشياء حلوه في حياتنا ...
> 
> حاول قد ماتقدر انك ترطب لسانك بالأستغفار
> 
> اي وحدة تبى اي شي تتم تستغفر ليل ونهار
> وبعدين كل شي له حكمة والله مب رايدلكم الا الخير
> ...



مشكوووورة الغالية عالمرور الحلو والرد الأحلى وتسلمييين يااارب عالدعوة

----------


## آمـــال..

وهااي الصغييييرة الي توها طالعة من البيضة شدخلج موضوعناا خخخ
بعدج عالرس استريحي وعيشي حيااتج..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

كل شي قسمه ونصيب

ربي يرزق كل العزابيات بالأزواج الصالحين  :Smile:

----------


## بنت المهيوبي

والله عالعووووق هالموضوووع 

انخطبت وايد بس ما صار نصيب واغلبهم اهلي يرفضونهم بدون ما يشاوروني وانا حليلي ساكته  :Big Grin:  

الله كريم .. ان شااااءلله بنعرس كلنا وبيي نصيب كل وحده فينا 

قولن امييين

----------


## أنسة_سارة

الجواب: بسبب عدم وجود الرجوله الحقيقية في هذا الزمن والام صارت تخاف على بنتها انها اجازف وتعطيها حق اي حد يتقدملها

----------


## نسيم الليل37

امممممممم .. ~

كل شي نصيــّــب

عني اتقدمولـّـي كم وآحد .. لكن رفضت وكل وآحد له سبب خخخخ

يعني مب منآسبين لي بشكل عـآم

ارقـّـوآ اعمـآركم دوم .. وشغلوا البقـّـره فـ بيوتكم .. والزموا الاستغفـّـآر


ربي يرزقكم الزوج الصـّـآلح .. ~

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ^منايا^

انااا 27^^ اي العمر كح كح عيزته ههههههههههههه

المشهد االاول انخطبته سبحان الله و انا صغيره بس اهلي كانوا يرفضون لان الي كانوا يبغوني من اهل واهم ما يبغون اهل

المشهد الثاني عجب بغوني ناس حج اخوهم وفجاه توقف الموضوع!!!من صوبهم تقدموا ان يبغوني لاخوهم وعجب ولا شي صار

المشهد الثالث:يووني مره ثانيه هالناس الي كانوا يبغوني لاخوهم بس هالمره لولد اختهم الكبيره!!وفجاه توقف الموضوع للمره ثانيه من صوبهم

المشكله وين!!! يفتحون الموضوع بالفون انهميبغوووني لفلان وعجب صما بكما عميا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


المشهد الرابع وانا خريجه يااني واحد وتقدموا لي ولكن انا رفضت لاني ما ارتحت لهم وللاسباب شخصيه رفضتهم


والحييين كذا شخص حاط عينه عليه ولكن ما تجرأ تقدم لي!!! ليش هذا السؤال 

وحده من ربيعااتي 5 سنييين تتمننااني لاخوها وانا ما عرفت الا يوم العيد الفطر يوم رمستني !!! وتصدقون انصدمت من كلامها ان تبغييني لاخوها بس اهلها يرفضون ليش ما اعرف !!!وسبحان الله اخوها وصااها ان تدور له وحده وكل ما يخطب ما تتيسر امور وتتفركش ليين اليوم !!تمت تجول المواصفات الي يبغيها اخوي فييج ,كذا وكذا وكذا ولكن اهلي ........................تخيلوا كنت بصييح يوم عرفت !!!!ولين اليوم ما عرس 5 سنييين يدور وما لقى البنت المناسبه


بس ما أعرف شو سالفه لدرجه خفته فيه شي =( فقمت اتصدق وافتح سورة البقرة وغيره 


سبحان الله ادعي بالاشيااااء ثانيه وامور وتتحقق ليه هالامور وامور اتمنااه تصير ولكن هالمووضوع لسه ربي ما اراااده واكيد لحكمه 

ما ابغي اتكلم ع نفسي لكن كل من يشووفني ينصعق ليش ما عرست ليين اليوم برغم فيج جمال وجاذبيه!!!ما شاء الله واسفه مدحت روحي

مب مدح فيه لااوالله ع اقوالهم الناس

و بعد ربيعتي الثانيه كلمتني ان ربيع ريلها يدور ع وحده فخبرته ريلها عني ورااح خبر ربيعه عليه ويوون اهله يشوفوووني ولكن فجاه تسكر الموضوع

يعني مب عارفه شو سالفه

فبدييت ارقي نفسي اكثر واكثر 


وفي اخييير ابغي اعرف ليش تحطون عيونكم ع بنيه وفي اخير ترفضون تتقدمون لهااا وهذا الي يصير ويااي

لان يوم حد يحط عينه علييييج يعني يتمنااج ما تتوفقي بالزواااج هذا الي عرفته والله اعلم

ولكن ايمااني برب العالمين كبير و انا عند حسن ظنه لان اعرف رااح يكتب لي كل خييييييييييييييييييييييير في حيااتي

وسبحان الله  شي بنات لسااانهم طويل وغيره وفوق هذا عرسن !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ولكن كله نصيييييييييييييييب حبيبااتي

والحمد الله ع كل حال

انا الوحيده كلهم اخواني واخواتي معرسيين واكبر العيال صف ثالث ثانوي ما شاء الله واشوف بعيون امي وابوي يتمنوووني ويشوووفوني الحين عروسه قبل باجر

فيااارب ارزقني من اجل والديه الي نفسهم يشوفوون عروثه

----------


## نسمة الجبل

> هلا بنا ت شخباركم 
> 
> انا توني داخله 24 وانا من وانا مراهقه اتخيل عمري فها السن عندي عيال بس الحمدالله على كل حال انشاءالله ما تمر ها السنه الا وانا معرسه ادعووولي الله يخليكم صدق والله انا واايد احاتي عيالي يعني انا ما ابا اكون عيوز يوم بيب عيالي ابا اكون شباب وفي مستوى تفكيرهم ولا انتوا شو رايكم ؟



صدقتي اختي 
و أنا بعد كنت أتوقع عمري في هالعمر عندي زوج و عيال بس سبحان الله ربي ما كتب
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## نسمة الجبل

> وأنا بعد أبا أعلق ع الموضوع 
> أبصراحه في ناااس ما يشوفون بنات خالتهم أو بنات عمهم مب شرط جمال المهم الادب والاخلاق بس ياااخذون من برع يعني إلي فالفجيره ياخذ من العين والي من راك ليش جي 
> مثلي خخخخخخ بس الحمدالله على كل حال


صدق 
كلامج صح الصح
حتى لاحظت كثروا ياخذون من جنسيات خليجية و يخلون بنت البلد
الله كريم

----------


## نسمة الجبل

> انا عمري 20 سنه 
> خطبوني 2 واحد من الاهل واحد من بوظبي بس اهلي رفضو بدون ما ادري 
> 
> بس ان شاء الله ربي كريم (لااله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين )
> اتمنى الستقرار اتمنى احس بحمايه ريلي لي اتمنى اشل ولدي على ايدي اكبره 
> اوديه المدرسه احاتيييه ..
> 
> وكيفي اللي افكر فيييييه محد له خص برايني مستعيله انتوا شعليكم ........



بالعكس اختي انتي مب مستعيلة عمرج مناسب للزواج 
و ما عليج من اللي يقولون مستعيلة بعد كم سنة بتكتشفين كل او اكثر اللي حولج متزوجات
و عندهم عيال و يمكن لا قدرالله تحسين بالوحدة اللي انا الحين حاسة فيها
و ربي يرزقج الزوج الصالح و الذرية الصالحة

----------


## وجـــــدان

يارب ارزق كل بنت الزوج الصالحححح ..

----------


## مس UAE

اليوم طلعت اتمشى ويا الاهل ...
فمكان عام فيه عوايل ...
كل ما اشوف عايله تمر جدامي ..
ابو شال ولده في حظنه ...
ريال ماسك ايد حرمته الحامل ...
احس بنقص ..انا صح اغلب وقتي متركز ع شغلي ودوامي وهلي ...
بس بعد بديت احس انه فعلا محتاجه اعيش بوسط اسره وشخص ممكن اعتمد عليه ..وعيال يلعوزوني ..الموضوع بكبره ما يخصه انه نحن مستعيلات او لا ..بس البنت من توصل لعمر فوق 25 تبدا تفكر تكون اسره وبيت وعيال ..الريال لو يتم لين 30 بدون عرس عادي محد بيقول له شي ..بالعكس بيشجعونه يعرس ..بس البنت تبدا الناس تاكلها بالاسئله الي مالها معنى ...عرستي ؟ ما انخطبتي ؟ الخ ...
والي يخوفني بصراحه ...انه ما في ريال من الي تقدمو لي حسيت بقبول من صوبه او صوب اهله ...تعرفون مع انه وايد اسمع تعليقات ..انتي غاويه ..انتي حلوه ...الخ ومناك احس انه مافي رياال واحد مر ع حياتي اختارني لشخصيتي او لنفسي ..وان صار يكون 1 من المليون ويطلع شخص مختلف تماما عن مجتمعنا من البدايه اسوي عليه اكس ...تفادي للمشاكل مع الاهل ...وايد سويت لهم اكس عسب لا تستوي مشاكل ويا اهلي ...ما ادري لين متى بتم اتفادى المشاكل ع حساب حياتي ...ويمكن يكون كل ها تخيره من رب العالمين وخيره ...
المهم احس اني فضفضت وبعده في قلبي كلام بس موكله كل شي بيد رب العالميــن

----------


## hanoOOody

كل تآخيره وفيها خيره فديتج
لا الشكل ولا اللون والا العمر له دور
الدور الاكبر هو النصيب
ما اقول لج ما نفكر ليش تاخرنا بس بعد نقول اكيد رب العالمين بيرزقني شي استاهله 
وعن السوال محرج ما انكر بس نرد نصيب و نبتسم ^^
كل شي تغير الحين 
لاول تحسين البنات يعرسن بسرعه
الحين كل شي تحسينه يتاخر نادر ما تعرس وحده في سن صغير
العقليات اختلفت والدين للاسف مركون
لكن ارجع وافول ثقتي بربي كبيره و هذا انا لو اني اتمنى اعرس لكني ما اكل عمري ليش 
تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه
خلونا دوم متفائلين و ان شاء الله بيتحقق لي فالبال

----------


## قلب طفله*

ربِّ انزع من قَلبي

تِلڳ الآشياَء التِي تُؤلمني ~
　
ربِّ اجعَل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء ۆالآرَض أصعَد بِه إليك كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض ~
　
ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّما
خابت بيّ الظّنۆن ،

اللهم لقد خابَ ظنيّ بهم واحدًا تلو الآخر !
و الظن بكَ لا يخيب يا ربّ العرش العظيم 


استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

　
ربِّ امنحني فرحًا كبيرًا يسعنيّ
ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًاربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا رحبًا
لا يضيق فيه صَدري ~
　
ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ
　
ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهية
بأفراح تَبقى ..
　
ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبي
تلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## 3пdłoỎω

بنات انا عمري ١٩ ، وحاسه بضغط ف البيت لان عقليه اخواني غير وتفكيرهم غير يعني كلوز مايند من الخاااطر وانا اصغر وحده من خواتي وكلهم عرسو بعمري الا انا ليش ماعرف ، والله ودي أعرس اليوم قبل باجر ، وماشي حب ف البيت محد متفتح كلهم تقريبا كلوز والله تعبت منهم ادعولي بالريل عاجلا ام آجلا ><" ، حتى كلهم يقولولي محد يباج ومن هالكلام مع أني والله مب ناقصني شي لكن الله كريم ،

----------


## شباااااصة

الله يرزقنا على نياتنا.. ^_^

----------


## Lady j

انا انخطبت اكثر من مرة بس ما شي نصيب 
طنت وايد اتضايج يوم تتفركش خطبة او يكلمونا ناس و عقب ما يرجعون 
بس احينه انا متيقنة و مؤمنة أن رب العالمين ما أخر سن زواجي الا لحكمة ما يعلمها الا هو 
و انه بيعوضني بشيخ الرياييل اللي ما يسوى ظفر اللي تقدمو لي 
و انا متاكدة مليوون بالميو خطبتي جريبة و من انسان صالح تقي كل احساسي يقوللي جيه 
تفاؤلو بالخير تجدوه

----------


## آنسه تفاحة

اللهم يرزقنا واياكم ..
حبوبات ماعليه الرزق عند الله ، مو عند الناس والشباب واذواقهم ..
ربنا كريم ومايضيع عباده المتقين ..
بس خلوا املكم فيه كبير ..
وان شاء الله يعوض الجميع باحسن من كل اللي تقدموا لها ..
فكل تاخيره فيها خيره ..

----------


## روكي ركان

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح ياااااااااااااارب

----------


## يأرب رحمتك

انا عمــري 22 سنه 

انخطب بس ابوي يرفض يقول حق امايه اني صغيره كيف صغيره والعمر يمشي وانا اشوف كل اللي بعمري واللي اصغر عنهم عرسن وعندهن عيال

بس الله كريــــــــــم 

الله يحنن قلب ابوي ويسخره لي يآرب عاجل غير آجل


يآآآرب أرزقنا بزوج الصالح عاجلآ غيرآجلآ



يآرب ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني براشد ان كان خيرآ لي عاجلآ غيرآجلآ يآآآآآآآآآآآآرب



قولو آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يآرب العالمين

----------


## m.j.a

يا رب يا كريم ارزق كل وحده بالزوج الصالح
والذرية الصالحه وكل خير لي ولهن

----------


## قلبي صامت

انا بعد لين اللحين ما انخطبت بس شو نسوي هذا نصيب من الله
الحمد الله على كل حال

----------


## مس UAE

^ _ ^ 

امسات وحده تتخبر ربيعتي الكلوز ...وهل الوحده ما ترمس ربيعتي وايد ..كله تسأل فلانه انخطبت (تقصدني ) فلانه اشتغلت ..وين تشتغل ...وبعد يمكن عرفــة اني اسوق ....ومب اول مره تسأل وتستجوب ربيعتي ....عني ...ويوم هي انخطبت خشــت عن الكل ولا خبرت حتى الي ويااها ...

عفانا الله غيره ...لانه نحن كلنا بدو ..بس الحمدلله عقلية ابويه وامي متفتحه وكل شي عندنا بحدود الثقه والمعقول ..حتى اليوم عرس وحده من ربيعاتي تسأل فلانه بتسير العرس ..؟؟ لانه عندهم ممنوع البنت تحظر اعراس ...> الي يسمع يتحراني بسير بروحي < الحمدلله الوالده ما تقصر ...

ساعات اقول انا ما انخطبت من حشرة هل الخلق الي يتحروني من اول ما اخلص دراسه بعرس ....عبالهم العرس شرات باقي الامور ..وتميزين الوحده الي تسأل عنج من خاطرها ..ومن الوحده الي بس تبا تلقط العلوم كلها عنج ...

----------


## alia44

انا احكيلك عن معاناتي اانا مطلقة من خمس سنوات والحمدالله حلوة وبشرتي بيضاء وكل مواصفات الحلا فيني وصار متقدم لخطبتي اكثر من 20 واحد في الخمس السنوات ولا صار نصيب على حد ودايما اندب حظي لامي واختي بس بعد اقول كل شي بيد رب العالمين وخاصة الزواج قسمة من الله ومكتوب النا في السماء وربي يرزقك ويرزقني وكل وحدة تبي تتزوج يسخر لنا الله الزوج الصالح الصادق ويلي يخاف ربنا ولاتزعلي كل شي بوقته حلو ربنا عم يمتحن صبرنا

----------


## (مزاجية)

انا لاحظت اللي اسمها فاطمه ما تعرس بسرعه  :Frown:

----------


## KoKa_pharma

> الزواج مش كل شي في الحياة 
> في أمور وايد ممكن تسعدنا أكثر من هالاحساس
> بالفطرة البنت من هي صغيرة تفكر بالزواج والعيال والبيت 
> بس هذا لا يعني نوقف حياتنا ننتظر فارس الاحلام المنتظر على حصانة الابيض والي ربما يكون اسود احياناً
> ونحن ما ندري 
> انا مش متزوجة وفبداية العشرين ومقتنعة ان الزواج مش كل شي وما اترياه بشغف
> لأن لو ما رزقني الله في الدنيا فرزقي في الاخرة بإذن الله 
> الدنيا متاع يا بنات ..


انا كنت افكر بهالطريقة ، وكنت استغرب من البنات الي كل تفكيرهن في الزواج
لكن الوحدة توصل لعمر معين ، تبدا تحس بفراغ عاطفي مهما كانت حياتها مليانة بشغل و هوايات واهداف
قبل كنت حتى ما احب الاطفال واشوفهم ازعاج في ازعاج
لكن الحين بدوا الاطفال يلفتون نظري ، ولما اشوف رضيع احس صدري يعورني
اريد اشيله واحظنه ( العلماء يعبرون عن هالشي : الساعة البيولوجية للجسم دقت )

العنوسة اكبر جريمة في حق الانسان 
اقول جريمة لان مافي بنت عنست بدون بسبب ... و99 بالمية من هالسبب
هو عدم العمل بامر رسول الله ( ان جاءكم من ترضون دينه و خلقه فانكحوه الا تفعلوا تكن فتنة في الارض وفساد كبير )
وهذا نحن نعيش هذه الفتنة والفساد بعد ما رفضنا الخاطب
انا متاكدة ان كل بنت عنست تقدملها اكثر من عريس متدين ، لكن رفضته لاسباب دنيوية
وانا منهم ... الله يغفر لي

----------


## عبيرستايل

كل تاخيرة فيها خيرة

----------


## مس UAE

بنااات حبيباتي انا بروح العمره اليوم ان شااء الله مسافره فليل ...
دعواتكم لي بالسلامه ..
وما بنسى ادعي لكم ...
ان شااء الله ما تمر 2012 إلا وكل وحده متزوجه وفرحانه في حيااتها  :Smile:  ....

----------


## سنة خير

الله يسهل امرج يا راعية الموضوع و يسهل امر كل وحده و يوفجها بولد الحلال عاجلا وليس اجلا
وكل تاخيره فيها خيرة مايعلم ابها غير رب العالمين

بس وينهن البنات احس انهن فرغن نحن عيزنا ونحن اندور لواحد من الاهل خخخخ لدرجه انقوله طلبك شكله بعده ما انخلق ...الله يعين و يسهل

وعقبال ما نشوفكن في تجمع الامهات ..

----------


## دهن العووووود

يآآآرب أرزقنا بزوج الصالح عاجلآ غيرآجلآ



يآرب ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه اجمعني بالزوج اللي يخاف الله فيني

ان كان خيرآ لي عاجلآ غيرآجلآ يآآآآآآآآآآآآرب



قولو آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يآرب العالمين

----------


## فتاه صابره

ربي يرزقنا بالازوااااااج الصالحــــــــــــــين ياااااااااارب العالمــــــــــــــــــين :Smile: 


ماشي شي يستااااااهل انه نشغل بالنا فيه غير العباااااااااده والبعد عن المعاااصيوترانا صابرين صابرين شو نسووووي^^


انا عن نفسي انخطبت وااااااااايد بس مايصير نصيب والنااس ماترحم الي يسأل والي يشوووف بنظرااات والي والي مايدرون كل هالامووور ارزاااق وتواافيق من رب العالمـــــــــــين

الي علينا ندعي وربكم كريـــــــــــــــم :Smile: 


والله يجدم الي فيه الخير,,
واتمنى انه نتزوج كلنابهذه السنه وانااا كلي امل وكبير بعد اني بتزوج هالسنه قولن امين وكلنا بعد

----------


## عروس 7

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركااته ,.
عندي شغله و حابه اقولها لكن خواتي =) 
مابا امدح نفسي و اقول انا جي وجي وجي ...الخ " الله عالم الغيب " و النعم بالله 
الين احينه محد ياني و لا حد فكر فيني ولا طريت ع بال احد =/ 
لدرجه انه ربعي تمو يقولون لي طلعي , خلي الناس تشوفج ليش جي انطوائية ! ما بتزوجين اذا تميتي جي 
وبيني و بينكن خواتي انا ما اداني الطلعة واايد , ما اطلع الا ع شي ضروري يستاهل الطلعة 
مع انه الحمد الله عندي ليسن و سياره الحمد الله 
هلي مب مقصرين وياايه وفوق ها نادرن ما اظهر
وديمـا ردي يكون 
" بيني نصبي حتى لو كنت منخشه تحت سابع ارض "
و الزواج آخر شي يشغلني
الحمد الله صابره واعرف ان الله ما بيضيع صبري , و مستاانسه في حيااتي  
و من باب التفائل بربي سجلت بنك عروس 7
=)  
.

----------


## أم صقرالرميثي

الله ييسر لكم نصيبكم الصالح اللي يسعدكم

----------


## أسووم

اااااه هذا الموضوع على العوق

الله يرزق كل عزابية يارب ونحن منهن 

وانا عن نفسي ما انخطبت غير مره لواحد من الاهل واهلي رفضوه من دون لا يشاوروني 

وانا ماتكلمت لانهم ماعطوني مجال 

والحمدلله على كل شي 

وانا جريب بدخل 27 العمر يمشي ونحن بعدنا وطبعا الناس ماترحم من كلامها 

خصة وانه خواتي الصغار بدن ينخطبن والعين عليهن لكن محد فكر فيني 

والحمدلله اشتغل ومنصبي حلو وعندي سيارة وليس واهلي مب مقصرين علي 

لكن الحين نظرت الناس للبنات الصغار مب الكبار 

ظنكم في امل انه نعرس او حد يفكر فينا

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

أنا عمري 21 وهمي هو حصول على الوظيفة بدال أعرس .. اذا ما كان نصيببي ريال في دنيا ان شاء الله يكون في الجنة.. واحمد ربي على كل نعم في دنيا

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

الحمدلله والشكر

وانا وحده منكم يا اخواتي العزيزات 

بس انسوي غير الدعاء والاستغفار والصبر والفرج من الله 

ان شاءالله

----------


## MEMOIR

فديتكن خواتي ربيه يكتب لنا اللي فيه الخير والصلاح في الدنيا والاخره امين

----------


## @كشيخة@

إمممم. هزركن فيئ حد بيجرب الخطابات بصراحة فيه حفوز ‏​​​​​‏​ھًﮩھًهه. ببس أي وحدة تقول. بلتهى بالدراسة. والدوام والله أنه لازم بيفكر بعدد بالزواج. ‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​أنا بصراحة استغفر واتصدق لكن الحمددلله. أناا عنديه مواصفات معين وصابرة وغندئه أمل أنه اللهه بيرزقنه باللي بخاطريه بسس أكيد أي وحدة تتمنى أنه تكون له الحياة الخاصة والذرية لكن مٍمن آلَلَي نشوفه. آلَلَي أطلقت واللي تقول خلكن عزابيات واللي ريلها يرمس نقول شله نفتكر دام الريائل جذا. أصلا الحيين مافي أمان وماقمنا نعرف الريال الزين. بـبسس إذا كاتبلنا إياه بتتيسر إالأمور. بسس أناا كيف احطى أمل أنه. فيئ حد بيئ. أهم شئ الاستعفار

----------


## شاقني

على نياتكم ترزقون
والله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه ^^

----------


## عود منثور

الله يرزق كل وحده فالموضوع وكل مسلمه بالزوج الصالح اللي يعينها علي طاعة ربها 
ان شاء الله فالوقت المناسب نصيبج بييج رب العالمين ما يأخر شي عن الانسان الا لحكمه ما يعرفه غيره سبحانه

----------


## ^أحبكم^

الله يرزقكن بالأزواج الصالحين 

سبحان الله ع كثر البنات أنا وربيعتي ووايد بنات أعرفهن ندور لأخوانا ومب لاقين !!

----------


## حلوه وقموره

مادري ليش اشوف الشباب وايد وغريبه استغرب انه البنات للحين مب معرسات

رغم توفر كل شيء الحمدلله الخير الفلوس والرواتب كلها حلوه 

فالي يقول المهور هو السبب غلطان اتوقع كثرة العلاقات الغير شرعيه

تخلي الشباب يأجل فكرة الزواج هذا اذا فكر لانه كل شيء متوفر عندهم

الله يرزقكم الزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل

----------


## Deeno

موضوع قيم الصراحة و سؤال يدور فذهن بعض البنات المتأخرات عن الزواج و ننتظر يديدج من المواضيع المتميزة 





> والمفرووض اني ما أشكي همي للناس فقط لرب الناس جل جلاله وعلى سلطانه.).


لأ مب شرط بس حق رب العباد لأنه اللي يقعد يكتم وايد بعدين يكتئب و ينفجر لازم الوحدة يكون عندها صديقة عشان اتقوليلها اللي خاطريها فيه عشان تقدر اتنورلها دربها و ترشدها 
و في حالات الاكتئاب يعتبرون الفضفضة جزء من العلاج النفسي إلى جانب علاج الاسترخاء و الدواء



> لا والي متيييينه ما شاء الله ملجتها جريييب والي اسلوووبها خشن ودفش وألفاظها وصخة يتظاربون عليها الخطاااب..


هذيله اللي اتقولين عنهم يتزوجون زواج أقارب و لا تنسين أنه الأقارب عقارب و كله أمراض و راثية اتزيد بينهم



> حتى الواالدة تستغرب لأنه في مرة سرنا عرس وكنا كاااشخاات والحمدلله بيين جمال كل وحدة من خوااتي فعقب إمي قاالت إنتو لييش ما انخطبتو للحين ؟؟الحريم ما فيهم عيووون ؟؟


يمكن حد عاطنكم عين و لا حسد و لا شي سيري عند مطوع و شوفي و لا عليج بأذكار الصباح و المساء

و بخصوص الزواج عليج بكثرة الاستغفار بعد كل صلاة 200 مرة يعني في اليوم 1000مرة 
و بقراءة سورة البقرة بختمها كل يوم لأنه لقراءة سورة البقرة أسرار هي كالتالي :

سورة البقرة هيّ الحل بإذن الرحمن لكل ♥

♡ مهمُوم
♡ مسحور
♡ مريض
♡ من يريد النجاح
♡ من يريد السعادة
♡ من لم ينجب
♡ من يريد الزواج
♡ من فقد شيء كان يميزه
# ابدأ الان و اجني ثمارها قريباً !
بعد الفجر : اقرأ إلى آية 58
بعد الظهر : اقرأ إلى آية 118
بعد العصر : اقرأ إلى آية 176
بعد المغرب : اقرأ إلى آية 233
و بعد العشاء إلى آخر السورة

و بهذا التقسيم تستطيع قراءة السورة
.. كل يوم بيسر و سهولہ ♥

#إن أحببت ساهم في النشر . .
لعل ﺎللہ يفتح على بصيرة شخص
.. يحتاجها بشدة ♡


و لا تنسين بعد أنه فهالزمن كثر غلاء المهور
و زاد غلاء الأسعار مما اضطر كل واحد يتعذر عن الزواج بإكمال الدراسة من كلا الجنسين 
و لأنه فهالزمن قل ما اتحصلين رياييل بمعنى الكلمة يعني باختصار الذكور كثر و لكن الرجال قلة

و أنا رايي ما اتركزين كل تفكيرج و محور حياتج و اهتمامج على هالموضوع حاولي اطورين من نفسج شكلج فاضية و اتحسن بالفراغ لأنه الفراغ و الهموم و المشاكل هي اللي اتخليج اتفكرين بهالتفكير ظنا منج انج راح تتخلصين من المشكلة بالهروب منها ،أنا رايي أقول اشتغلي فتطوير ذاتج و و كملي دراستج و اشتغلي في حال ما كملت دراسات عليا أو دنيا أو ما اشتغلتي

----------


## لازم اتكلم

يابنات هانصيب لو تجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ماتحوش
ماله خص بشكل او نسب او غيره
اعرف وحده متعقده عبالها السالفه بالشكل مداومه بالصالونات بعدين قالت يمكن لانه الناس ماتعرفها ماخلت وحده مارابعتها اخر شي قالت شكله حد مسويلي سوا وتبا تييب مطوع يقرا عليها والمشكله تغار من حريم خوانها لانهن بعمرها الله يهديها بس

----------


## Deeno

> ليش مايسون قسم خااااص حق الخطابات خخخخخخخخ شرات بعض المنتدياات العربيه
> والله صج فكرة حلوة
> صدقووون ماترومون ادشون المنتدى من الزحمه ههههههه


حبيبتي مو كل البنات يفكرن أنهن يتزوجن أنا أهم شي عندي أني أكون مستقبلي و أكمل دراستي و أحقق طموحاتي يعني مو ميتة عالزواج 




> عيشووووووووو حييياتكم 
> العزوبية ايام ماتتعوض


صح و الله أنا مستغربة من هذيل اللي أول ما يتزوجن سيدة يحملن صبري شوي شوفي الريال زين و لا لأ بعدها حتى ما كملت سنة من زواجها عاد خلاص حامل و اتخلي دراستها اتولي ليش كل ها عشان ريال ما يسوى علينا و بعدين لاحقة عالعيال ليش مستعجلة و بعدين فهالزمن الصعب تحت وطأة الأزمة الاقتصادية و خصوصا البنات المثقفات محد يفكر انه اييب عيال 14 أو 12 كلهن يقولن 4 أول 3 و في بعضهن اقصى حد 3

----------


## Deeno

> اتصلت لجهه معينه استفسر عن طلب وظيفه,,واللي خذ البيانات وكلمته سألني كم سؤال بخصوص الوظيفه واخر سؤال كان انتي متزوجه ؟ قلت لا..قال انتي مخطوبه! قلت لا!! .. قال خير ان شاء الله بس ابغي رقم ولي امرج ><


حبيتي الحين نحنا اللي يكونن متزوجات يخصمن من راتبهن إذا يشتغلن و بعد اللي يكونن متزوجات و عندهن عيال بعض الجهات ما يقبلوهن حق شغل لأنهم يقولون كل يوم و الثاني بيتعذرن بالعيال و بزوجها فالعزابية أحسن أحياناً 



> قطار يفوتنا ولا قطار يدوسنا


صدقتي و الله فيه سجع 



> حياتها والمرأه ماتقدر تعيش بروحها طول عمرها لانها انثى والدنيا يبيلها رجل


و يبيلها مرأة بعد لأنه اثنينا نكمل بعض 




> بالفطرة البنت من هي صغيرة تفكر بالزواج والعيال والبيت




لا هو مب بالفطرة أنه اللي أعرفه أن الرجل بفطرته فيه غريزة أنا ما كنت أفكر لما كنت صغيرة أني أنا أييب عيال و أكون أسره و بيت 





> اخواتي ماذا عساي ان افعل كل من نظر الي ينظر الي بعين الشفقه بسبب تاخر نصيبي 
> واخواتي دائما يقولون لي لما لا احد يتقدم لك وانتي اصبح عمرك فوق ال20 والذين اصغر عمرا منك تزوجوا واصبح لديهم ابناء لما كل هذا الظلم لما كل هذا


هذيل حبيبتي يتزوجن و ييبن عيال و بعدين يندمن يردن يكملن تعليمهن لأنه شافن أنه الدراسة و الشغل أحسن ععن قعدت البيت ملل 





> الله يرزق جميع البنوتات بالأزواج الصالحين


آمين يارب العالمين من بؤك لبواب السما 

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك

----------


## فتاه صابره

سبحااااااان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسوول الله




الدنيا تدوووور

----------


## فتاه صابره

الحمدلله


استغفر الله


لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## فتاه صابره

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

لا اله الا الله محمد رسووول الله

----------


## مس UAE

اممم 
شيوخنا مول ما قصرو ..
الي راتبه ضعيف حطو له صندوق الزواج والزواج الجماعي ...
والي راتبه متوسط يسوي عرس ع قده وانا سمعت انه بعض العوايل تعطي مثلا 150 او اقل يمكن وكل شي ع العروس من قاعه وزهبتها وذهبها ...ما ادري شو بيكفي خاصه ارخص قاعه باكلها وخدماتها يمكن 50 الف ...
وفي عوايل تتكفل بكل شي حتى المهر ..المعرس ما يدفع شي ...
من كم سنه وهم يقولون غلاء المهور ...يا امي الي يبا العرس بيعرس وبيتوفق ...والي ما يبا ترى بعد في اسباب ثانيه ...مثلا انا عمي تعقد مره ملج وطلق لانه اخر شي قالت له ما اباك وتزوجت غيره ...وبعدها خطب وعطاهم المهر وكل شي وقالت ما اباااك ...تعقد واللحين مول شال الفكره من راسه ...

----------


## سوارة

ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ
　
ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهية
بأفراح تَبقى ..
　
ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبي
تلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## جمر بارد

ما ادري شو بقول لكن هاي مشكله عالميه حتى في ايطاليا الريايل ما يفكرون بالزواج

----------


## doctora

انتي وين خبرينا عن تجربتج

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يغلق لخروج الموضوع عن مساره

----------

